# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Advice on supplement program?

## lucasmark0066

I am looking at a few different options, just wanted some input. I just hit 51, still work out daily. Looking for I guess a combo of a testosterone boost, with strength and endurance/recovery increase to maintain my regimen. Has anyone tried bdg performance labs, the first thing that came up when I search this seems to fit just want some more input from the gurus before I buy lol. Any other options you guys subscribe to? I want something effective as well as safe of course.

----------


## adisonlallana

I would recommend you the BCAA, my friend(link) and I started taking it, immediately felt the result. Recovery after a workout is much faster. If anything, then BCAA is the amino acids that a person receives only in food. Therefore, they are completely safe.

----------


## mrclean

It is all garbage.  Eat right after the workout and you are all set.

----------


## SuperDPAsteve

Supplements at most will account for a tiny percentage of the effectiveness of your workouts and fitness goals.

Shoot for good macros, consistent progressive overload training and a clean diet with calorie totals appropriate for your goals.

Here are some good supps to take when the rest of your house is in order:

*protein*
Fast-metabolizing protein such as whey pre-workout, slow-metabolizing such as casein before bed. Perhaps a blend of different types for a sustained release throughout the day. 

*Carbs and fat*
none. Stay away from mass gainers and fatty bodybuilding snacks, unless you have the physique of a holocaust survivor 

*BCAAs*
Good for intra-and post workout. Most protein powders will have some of these in them. After a small amount (5-10g) more is not helpful.

*Glutamine*
Most people do not get quite enough glutamine. 5g a day can help with recovery. Interesting to google it some time

*Creatine*
_Will_ increase DHT production by 30-60% (as proven in clinical studies), _may_ improve strength and increase water retention 

_Pills_
Multivitamins, Omega3s, ZMAs, Super Male Virility Testosterone Penor Booster 5000 Maximum Ejaculation Formula. If you have a clean diet and hit your macros, these will generally do nothing for you. Some recent research actually suggests omega3s can contribute to heart failure later in life, but I think thats mostly overblown too.

_Those special herbs_
Aloe Vera, Saw Palmetto, st. Johns Wort, and a few others have been clinically shown to have medicinal properties and exhibited the ability to make physiological changes in people. Research carefully before taking large amounts of these. They may cause adverse reactions with any medication youre taking as in the case of one unfortunate poster on this forum who stacked Saw palmetto with some aromatase inhibitors and thyroid medication and ended up giving himself post-finasteride syndrome. He later took his own life.

*Sex*
The best between-workout supplement to boost performance in the gym (srs)

Edited to add:

Pre-Workout is probably the most worthwhile supp you can take. Its really the only one I notice that makes any difference. Youll want one with a good healthy amount of caffeine (somewhere between a stiff cuppa joe and battery acid) and a good pump blend a.la Nitric Oxide. Nitric Oxide will dilate your blood vessels and give you sick veins during your workout while supplying way more blood to your muscles. Any other stuff in pre workout is basically fluff and filler. Avoid PWO with creatine if you give a shit about your hair

----------


## Faflla

thank you very much for the recommendations, it's very helpful for me!

----------


## DeAndre Miller

I use creatine, protein and omega-3s the most. I am a bodybuilder and it is very important for me to keep my body and the immune system in general in excellent condition. Recently, on the advice of my family doctor, I started taking lozenges to support the immune system, which you can read and order here https://immunedefence.info/lozenges These zinc lozenges with rosehip and acerola help support the immune system and recover from colds. These soothing lozenges dissolve quickly on the tongue, bathing the back of the throat with zinc ions, which can help reduce the duration and severity of cold symptoms.

----------


## HazelMathis

That's partly a myth, you can take creatine before but you already have creatine in your muscles and your body will use that. Creatine stays in your system for a long long time once your body has had supplements for a few weeks. You take creatine to replenish so you're ready for the next session.

----------


## michaeljh241

It seems to me that it's all individual and it's better to develop a diet with a trainer. This way you will definitely feel good, your stomach will not hurt and you can avoid a lot of problems!

----------

